# What can & can't be improved in my breeding



## shan777 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Guys! I am new to Backyard Herds. 

Yesterday my breeding NZW buck and doe arrived and have settled in well.

I have been doing a lot of research on this forum as there is great stuff in here.

One area I'm still not sure on is what can actually be bred in and out of my lines.

Here are the things I'm not sure if can be improved on without introducing a new rabbit from different family

- the number of kits in litter.... can this be improved without bringing in a new doe from different line?
- the size of the rabbit...... I know people improve their meatiness of their rabbits, but not sure if they introduce new lines for this as well?

Say for example my doe I have now only has 4-6 kits in her litters, is not very meaty, and has unfavourable behaviours..................... how can this be fixed? Internally through improvements in her lines, or by bringing in another rabbit from different family with better qualities.

Sorry if this doesn't make sense guys. Still very new.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't have rabbits (other than my Holland Lop buck), but I do have sheep. And breeding for economically important traits seems pretty similar.

*Number of Kits in a Litter*
With sheep, litter size is a heritable trait (10%), but it has more to deal with management than genetics. A well fed ewe during breeding will release more eggs that can be fertilized. Maintaining nutrition and reducing stress during gestation will help prevent fetuses from being absorbed by the ewe. I would say as long as your does are in good condition (not fat & not skinny) and they maintain their appetite, the will produce well for you.

*Size of the Rabbit*
With sheep, 120 days weights are positively correlated with birth weights. Post-weaning weights (growth rate) such as 120 day weights is a very heritable trait (20%). And 240 day weights are even more heritable (40%). So, if you were to select for higher 6 month weights, you will also be selecting for a higher birth weight, which may produce problems for the ewe (or in your case, doe). When you go to butcher your rabbits, weigh them before butchering and then after so you can get a dressing percentage. In sheep, dressing percentage is lowly heritable but it is also related to carcass weight (which is 35%). 


In sheep, growth, carcass, fleece, and dairy traits are the most heritable with reproductive traits dealing more with environment (one of those nature vs nurture debates). 

So while you may want to select for prolificacy (who doesn't? ), select for weights and then kindling ease (to help prevent high birth weights/dystocia). Cull all the ones that don't meet your criteria.

ETA: I know 120 and 240 day weights don't mean anything for meat rabbits (other than for replacement does), but they are the ages that sheep tend to reach puberty and market weight.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 25, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> Say for example my doe I have now only has 4-6 kits in her litters, is not very meaty, and has unfavourable behaviours..................... how can this be fixed? Internally through improvements in her lines, or by bringing in another rabbit from different family with better qualities.
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't make sense guys. Still very new.


In this example I would cull the doe. Not worth the time or money to try to breed to improve when you can get a replacement.


----------



## shan777 (Mar 25, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> shan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for replies guys. Yeah I figured this Dennis, just wondering where that replacement should come from..... outcrossing or in the line of rabbits I have..... if you know what I mean. What I'm saying is would I be able to improve these traits within the same line of rabbits I have, or look for another rabbit from a different family from a different breeder???


----------



## shan777 (Mar 25, 2012)

an example would be the doe that I am not happy with had 4 kits in her litter. I see there is a strong and good looking doe at 8 weeks out of these 4. 

Would I cull the original Doe, and replace her with her daughter with better size and vitality, or would this not solve the problem? Would I then have to outcross into my stock?


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 25, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> an example would be the doe that I am not happy with had 4 kits in her litter. I see there is a strong and good looking doe at 8 weeks out of these 4.
> 
> Would I cull the original Doe, and replace her with her daughter with better size and vitality, or would this not solve the problem? Would I then have to outcross into my stock?


I wouldn't keep any from a doe that only produced 4 to a litter. The best rabbit management that you have is culling. Everyone is to be culled till you prove to me I need you to make money.

And if I got does that produced small litters I wouldn't go back to that breeder. That's why you need to ask about the production of their breeding stock.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys! I am new to Backyard Herds.
> 
> Yesterday my breeding NZW buck and doe arrived and have settled in well.
> 
> ...


added comments in with ***s
mind you i am very new to rabbits myself so this is by no means anythin written in gold. haha. just my thoughts.  good luck!


----------



## shan777 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks heaps guys, very helpful advice. 

I have only had the NZW Doe and Buck for a few days. 

The litter the doe and buck came from was a litter size of 6 and 7 I think.

I will wait and see how they both perform. 

Thanks once again


----------

